# How to Get Sheet Goods Square ????



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am going to be making some kitchen cabinets and had a question regarding cutting of sheet stock.

I am going to be using maple plywood (3/4 inch) for all of my case work (except the backs will be ¼ inch). I’ll be dong this work in my garage/shop and cutting the sheet goods down to rough dimension on either my table saw or with a skill saw. My question is, once I have my rough cut pieces of sheet material, how do I get one perfectly square corner to use as a reference for the final cuts? I was doing some reading and saw one technique where they used what amounted to a huge 4 or 5 foot shopmade wooden square as a guide. It was made from ¾ board stock. They layed the square on the stock in one corner and then used a flush cut bit and router to flush trim two edges to get them perfectly perpendicular thus creating the square corner. Are there any other methods or jigs that those of you who regularly build cabinets might suggest? 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Was it like this?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-10476/
Sounds similiar to this squaring triangle I made for accurate crosscuts on panels.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-10476/
> Sounds similiar to this squaring triangle I made for accurate crosscuts on panels.:thumbsup: bill


Hey Bill,

Yeah very very similar. I could use that along with the router and flush trim bit to get a nice square corner.......


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom,
When i cut to rough deminsions with a skill saw I attempt to keep a factory edge. On cabinet sides I cut the 4X8 panel across its width about 1" longer than I need. I rip the piece to get 2 sides. Now I have 2 factory edges to run down the fence to get to the final deminsion. Also, the straight edge I use clamps to the 4X8 panel and give me an edge I could use on the fence if necessary.
I know there are people on this site that have a lot more experience than me and may have other ways to do it; but this worked for me.
Tom


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I just got one of these, only because it was on sale ($22) and a friend highly recommended it.
http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=16448&TabSelect=Details

I have to say, I just re-sided an old shed, and this thing works pretty darn good. I haven't tried the router on it yet (main reason for purchase), but it was making perfectly square "cut-off's" a breeze.

Just lay it on your mark with a square, swing the clamp handle, and zip the "circ" saw. We cut about 10 sheets in 15 minutes.

So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> I just got one of these, only because it was on sale ($22) and a friend highly recommended it.
> http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=16448&TabSelect=Details
> 
> Thats the same straight edge I'm using. It will clamp up to 54". I'm not sure if they make one longer. Works great on 4X8 sheet if you cut width first. After that if the piece is less than 54" it will work on length.
> Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

_ forgot to mention I have to lay out my line about 1 1/2" greater than I want to cut because of the distance from saw edge to saw blade._
_Tom_


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tom check out the thread posted above.*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-10476/

Skymaster had a good suggestion. Sit the saw on top of a 1/2" thick oversize bottom plate and make the first cut against the guide. You'll end up with a zero clearance cut surface and no need to set back 1 1/2 " for the saw off set! :thumbsup: bill

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f27/9187d1243448568t-4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-100_0031.jpg


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

*Build a cross cut sled*

There are some good ideas here.
http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/howto_crosscut.htm

No need to over cut and re cut. All those ideas will get you where you want to go but very wasteful in both time and material.

Over cut your first rip by 3/16", then spin it around and cut to final width. The 3/16" will keep the blade completely in the material so the dust is better controlled and the blade has an even load. Never use a factory edge in cabinetry.

Stack all your rips then start cross cutting. Some times a narrower piece can be cut to length then set aside for another ripping pass after you are done cross cutting.

The key to the whole system is an accurate sled that can handle about 26" cross cuts and an accurate cut list drawn out the way it comes out of your sheets.

There is a lot of software to help with the sheet optimization.

For a whole kitchen, get yourself a sled.:thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> I was doing some reading and saw one technique where they used what amounted to a huge 4 or 5 foot shopmade wooden square as a guide




This is what I do.
But... I do not "rough cut" any sheet of plywood. If I have to size ply wood I use the cross cut square to do it.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all of the great tips, ideas, links and suggestions. I've learned a lot from this. I am planning on building the larger crosscut sled. My current plan is to allow it to cut peices up to 26 inches wide. I have a contractor saw so i am planning to make the sled 48 inches in length. I know that's kind of big but I do plan to make larger peices at some point and would prefer to be able to put longer peices of plywood in the sled and not have to worry about them tipping to one side.......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK Here's another idea!!*

I sketched this up for a member who had no table saw. You could make it deeper than 24", but you reach a point of no return. A 48" sled for a table saw will weigh a ton, and will be unmanageable. Make a smaller sled first 24" - 30", and for the times you need a wider cross cut use the squaring triangle or a speed clamp. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Big sleds don't work well for me with the table setup I have. I find a sled for full sheets a lot of work so I use a crosscut guide like the one below. I set the sheet on holdoffs then mark the sheet to length. I use my cordless circle saw with a sharp blade. I use the guide to score the top veneer with a knife if I am having problems with veneer splintering. I line the indicator point on the guide up with the cut mark. easy!


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Love this site*

That's why i love this site so much. So many great people willingto help. Great ideas. 

I would have gone and built a sled that would have likely been way to hard to even lift onto the table.........I may try 30 by 30 and see how that goes. I'll extend the front fence of the sled out 50 inches or so to the right of the blade so i can use a stop for longer peices and then add some clamps closer in to keep the stock from tipping....


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats a great idea mics54. Damn, all these years I've been measuring and clamping a straight edge to cross cut. Duh.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Or you can get one of these.:laughing:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

little hard to haul around in the mobile shop.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This one works for me*

From the thread I posted above:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f27/9189d1243448568t-4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-100_0033.jpg


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> From the thread I posted above:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f27/9189d1243448568t-4-x-8-panel-cross-cuts-100_0033.jpg


Hey, whats under the tarp?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My father's Oldsmobile*

As the ad says "This is not you father's Oldsmobile", well this one was, an '84 Toronado, I inherited in '98 , 58K on the speedo, had it repainted looks like new.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Your dad looks like he is pissed you took his car.:laughing:

I bet it's a sweet ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No and Yes*



Gus Dering said:


> Your dad looks like he is pissed you took his car.:laughing:
> I'll bet it's a sweet ride.:thumbsup:


No, the "old man" in the photo is not my dad, it's me.
Yes, Just sort of "floats" along at 80. oops I meant 70.:laughingops we got off topic here sorry, bill


----------

